# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  July 2018 Challenge: Iri-Oriand, World of Living Magic

## J.Edward

I went to the generator and right off the bat got this one....



I really liked no.9, so I started in that direction.
"Irioriand, an artifical world of winding stone labyrinths filled with the sound of machinery.
The world is populated by living spells and dweomers."
Here's a crappy photo, hastily taken to show the sketch idea.



I ended up writing a bunch of notes and am now incorporating this into some existing storyline.
So Iri-Oriand will live on beyond this challenge, not unlike other challenge maps, like Harlasea and Haerlech.  :Wink: 
Anyways....
I just wanted to sketch and draw last night, so this one came out as pencil drawing.
I'll do the color in Photoshop. I am not sure what that will look like at this point.
This one was and is totally off the wall. Which sometimes turns out being cool.

### Latest WIP ###


The idea sort of connected with some other work I have done over the years.
That series of stuff is called Esoteric Revelations. None of it is online anywhere yet as it is mostly in sketch and outline form.
Some of the sketches are involved, but still sketches. Lots of magic and esoteric imagery that doesn't really fit with what I normally do.
But it does blend quite well with a world of magic and machines.  :Wink: 
There's a planar adventure in here somewhere. Which I may write.

All of that stuff ties back into a much larger environment that pulls much of my writing and worldbuilding together in to a larger cohesive whole, mostly.
I've got a lot going on in the background. It just keeps growing... it's totally out of hand.  :Razz: 
More as I have more. 

This also won't be the only image/map to come from Iri-Oriand.
Oh, and the weird zigzaggy line thing is a magical road from one town to another on the path to enlightenment, Za-Aka-Qa-Ui-Ot.
I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....

----------


## Azélor

It looks amazing already.

----------


## fol2dol

I can't not swear in french looking at how amazing your sketch is: putain que c'est beau! (don't translate, you'll lose the meaning  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## aeshnidae

This is in incredible. I absolutely love the border and the hedges!

----------


## Voolf

I mentioned this before when i was talking with Mouse. I have this image of you drawing this kind of stuff before breakfast casually like you do not even care so much, but poople around you are just drooling when seeing youir art  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larb

Booo, how do I compete with such an awesome maze? This will look so great when it's done though.

----------


## MistyBeee

Just... wow... and nothing else o_o

----------


## Diamond

That is fan-damn-tastic, John.  You could probably stop there and still have a good shot of winning this thing.   :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> It looks amazing already.


Thanks Azelor.  :Smile: 



> I can't not swear in french looking at how amazing your sketch is: putain que c'est beau! (don't translate, you'll lose the meaning  )


You know I have to look it up now, right? ;P
Hehe. Thanks Robin  :Smile: 



> This is in incredible. I absolutely love the border and the hedges!


Thanks Jen  :Smile: 
I can't decide if it should be a huge hedge maze or if it is stone, with a twist...
Like the walls are so big that spells and dweomers actually live within the walls.
That might need a sketch maybe.



> I mentioned this before when i was talking with Mouse. I have this image of you drawing this kind of stuff before breakfast casually like you do not even care so much, but poople around you are just drooling when seeing youir art


Hehe, i do recall that.  :Very Happy: 
I draw a lot. usually every night. After a full days work... well, drawing.  :Razz: 



> Booo, how do I compete with such an awesome maze? This will look so great when it's done though.


Thanks Larb  :Smile:  You can. You do incredible mazes yourself.
That's what got me to do some of my recent mazes in the first place.  :Wink: 



> Just... wow... and nothing else o_o


Thank you Beee  :Smile: 



> That is fan-damn-tastic, John.  You could probably stop there and still have a good shot of winning this thing.


Thanks Diamond  :Smile: 
We will see if i improve it or muddy it with color.
Like I said, I'm not sure what direction to go in with the color.

No update yet... hopefullly I'll have something more today or soon.
Part of me wants to use crazy wild colors... like warhammer chaos kind of colors.
But then there's where I usually come back to... the old limited palette.
I don't know. Maybe I'll try something crazy-ish and if it doesn't work I'll just paint over.

----------


## Wingshaw

As others have said, this is looking good. It's a very intriguing setting and I like the highly stylized elements (like the zig-zag and the square-ish spirals). I'm looking forward to seeing it coloured and finished and I think it'd be fun to see you go crazy with the colours.

The drawing and setting reminds me a bit of Jeff Vandermeer's books, which have a lot of strange biological inspirations - especially funghi. I could easily see that stone labyrinth covered in a motley of algaes, mosses, ferns, lichens, and mushrooms - and stranger things, too perhaps...

Wingshaw

----------


## Adfor

This is just nuts, J.E, and I must say I'm a little disheartened with your entry, how can one compete with such amazing drawing skills!  Slightly envious.  :Razz:

----------


## Weery

Really amazing. Reminding me of M C Escher which is a great thing for me  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

This is fantastic John ! I love that this one has a link to your archeological pieces (and obviously a little Inktober DNA too) !

@ Adfor : Do not despair ! A couple years back, on a challenge just like this one (same prompt), I almost dropped out when John entered with his Harlasea map. He won, of course but he pushed me to go beyond my limits and produce a map I would never have produced if I haven't had his marvelous map as a constant reminder that I should do better. Take this obstacle and make it your strength  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

> As others have said, this is looking good. It's a very intriguing setting and I like the highly stylized elements (like the zig-zag and the square-ish spirals). I'm looking forward to seeing it coloured and finished and I think it'd be fun to see you go crazy with the colours.
> 
> The drawing and setting reminds me a bit of Jeff Vandermeer's books, which have a lot of strange biological inspirations - especially funghi. I could easily see that stone labyrinth covered in a motley of algaes, mosses, ferns, lichens, and mushrooms - and stranger things, too perhaps...
> 
> Wingshaw


Maybe I'll do some environment shots and do some of these variations.
I did plan to do some sketches of what some of the labyrinth walls looked like.



> This is just nuts, J.E, and I must say I'm a little disheartened with your entry, how can one compete with such amazing drawing skills!  Slightly envious.


Thanks Adfor  :Smile: 
And definitely listen to Thomas  :Wink: 



> Really amazing. Reminding me of M C Escher which is a great thing for me


Thanks Weery  :Smile: 



> This is fantastic John ! I love that this one has a link to your archeological pieces (and obviously a little Inktober DNA too) !
> 
> @ Adfor : Do not despair ! A couple years back, on a challenge just like this one (same prompt), I almost dropped out when John entered with his Harlasea map. He won, of course but he pushed me to go beyond my limits and produce a map I would never have produced if I haven't had his marvelous map as a constant reminder that I should do better. Take this obstacle and make it your strength


It has a lot of the dna of my personal, noncommercial artwork, most of which never makes it online. For a myriad of reasons.

When I first started doing challenges, I was trying to compete with a lot of talented people.
It actually does help you to push yourself and extend your own parameters.
A few of my regular clients do that - push me out of my comfort zones.

----------


## J.Edward

Oh, I forgot.. here's the latest. This was from the other day.
I just finished up work for the day and am about to work on this some more.
Might have another update this evening.  :Smile:  Yay personal time!!

### Latest WIP ###


Those are the Pillars of the Moon.
Yes, I hear you say - but there are only two...
The third is hidden... this is esoteric stuff, after all.  :Wink: 
I intend to bring in a bunch of my Esoteric Revelation stuff into this land of magic thing.
So clearly this will go on passed the challenge, though I'm hoping the main piece will get completed on time.

----------


## J.Edward

A bit of work done tonight. Lots still to do.
This is turning out different than I had imagined.
I was thinking it would be more graphic and flat.
Oh well. I'm still liking it. Just in a different way.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Looks great John, the details are wonderful.

----------


## Voolf

> A bit of work done tonight. Lots still to do.
> This is turning out different than I had imagined.
> I was thinking it would be more graphic and flat.
> Oh well. I'm still liking it. Just in a different way.


Haha, can't stop yourself throwing that extra detail here and there  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

'just sitting on my chair with popcorn on my knees, watching at the best saga of the current challenge, really happy to be unable to join this time, so I can enjoy better.  :Smile: 
The more you go into colors, the more I can see the amazing details, layer per layer. I didn't notice before the eyes in the clouds, and I imagine voices whispering everywhere...

----------


## Narc

I love the golden ray.
Is it a dragon, on top ?

----------


## SuperCiuk

I open my mouth and no words come out. 
Like a dream. 
Thank you.

----------


## ThomasR

This is turning into a masterclass on metal shading 0_0

----------


## Adfor

> @ Adfor : Do not despair ! A couple years back, on a challenge just like this one (same prompt), I almost dropped out when John entered with his Harlasea map. He won, of course but he pushed me to go beyond my limits and produce a map I would never have produced if I haven't had his marvelous map as a constant reminder that I should do better. Take this obstacle and make it your strength


Inspiring words, thank you, Thomas.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> Looks great John, the details are wonderful.


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 



> Haha, can't stop yourself throwing that extra detail here and there


This is true  :Exclamation: 



> 'just sitting on my chair with popcorn on my knees, watching at the best saga of the current challenge, really happy to be unable to join this time, so I can enjoy better. 
> The more you go into colors, the more I can see the amazing details, layer per layer. I didn't notice before the eyes in the clouds, and I imagine voices whispering everywhere...


Thank you Beee  :Smile:  This one is proving to be an unusual one, even for me. 
the esoteric revelations stuff has a lot of that - eyes, mouths, parts not attached to where they ought to be.
There's probably some symbolism in there somewhere.



> I love the golden ray.
> Is it a dragon, on top ?


Thanks Narc  :Smile:  I'm not sure if you mean up on the horizon?
If so, that the sun peaking over the edge with its burning eye.



> I open my mouth and no words come out. 
> Like a dream. 
> Thank you.


Thanks Ciuk  :Smile:  



> This is turning into a masterclass on metal shading 0_0


Hehe, I am playing around. Surface rendering is always fun.  :Razz:

----------


## J.Edward

Oh, forgot.. here's the rest of last night's progress.
Cus once you post an update for the evening, you always end up doing more.  :Razz: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

This is crazy good. Like a dream being mapped  :Smile: .

----------


## J.Edward

> This is crazy good. Like a dream being mapped .


Hehe, hopefully I can keep it going. 
Here's the latest...
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Wow, John!

Just... wow!

Love it already!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

> Wow, John!
> 
> Just... wow!
> 
> Love it already!


Exactly what our little Mouse said  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adfor

Good lord! This is truly stellar!

----------


## Bogie

The coloring of the sun is Awesome!

----------


## J.Edward

> Wow, John!
> 
> Just... wow!
> 
> Love it already!


Thank you Mouse  :Smile: 



> Exactly what our little Mouse said


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 



> Good lord! This is truly stellar!


Thank you Adfor  :Smile: 



> The coloring of the sun is Awesome!


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 
I was really not sure how I was going to do that.
It ended up being a bit more complicated than originally thought.

Here's a little bonus - some little concept sketches of walls and other nonsense relating to this magical world.

----------


## J.Edward

And here's the last complete update.
Didn't want the thumbnail scraper to grab that concept sketch.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Narc

> If so, that the sun peaking over the edge with its burning eye.


Ok, I see the sun now. But I thought I saw an eye just here :

----------


## J.Edward

> Ok, I see the sun now. But I thought I saw an eye just here :


Yep, I suppose I need to touch up the eye.
It isn't showing as strong now.

And I think I see a few other things that may need fixing.

----------


## Weery

The colours and script are as fantastic as the rest. Amazing work.

----------


## Larb

I think Yvoris is where I'd prefer to live. All that hedge maze before me.

----------


## J.Edward

> The colours and script are as fantastic as the rest. Amazing work.


Thanks Weery  :Smile: 



> I think Yvoris is where I'd prefer to live. All that hedge maze before me.


It does have its charm.  :Smile:  
I did a bit of revision on part of that hedge.
I am almost tempted to redraw part of it.
A few bit feel wrong somehow.

### Winner ###


Oh drats... I forgot to fix the eye.
I guess I have a few more edits in front of me.

----------


## Azélor

It's great. 
I just find it sad that after taking right all that time to reach the end, they just end up burning. 

Cool font by the way.

----------


## Diamond

Dang, bruh.  You never cease to amaze me with your abilities and imagination.

----------


## J.Edward

> It's great. 
> I just find it sad that after taking right all that time to reach the end, they just end up burning. 
> Cool font by the way.


Thanks Azelor  :Smile: 
Not all fire consumes, or rather destroys.
Or not all things are consumed by fire.
Some require the flame to bring them to life, or to allow them to flourish. There are ecosystems that require periodic fire.
In this case, it is more of an allegory about the spark of knowledge leading to blazing fires of understanding and the hazards of the pursuit of it.
Wisdom burns away the chaff leaving a somewhat barren ground, but one that is renewed and fertile. Or can be.



> Dang, bruh.  You never cease to amaze me with your abilities and imagination.


Thanks Diamond  :Very Happy:  
This one has surprised me a bit. Parts of it came out better than I planned.
And some not as good as I planned.
That's part of why I love these challenges.
Especially the random generator ones.

----------


## Voolf

Shagrim is my place.... always wanted to live "beyond the clouds"  :Very Happy: .

This is beautiful John. even if you were thinking of making it differently at the beginning, it turnd out splendid. Let's not forget the border here, which is pack with absolute awesomeness  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

Obys is for me : I would never be tired to see that clouds everyday. 
There is so much I love in this map that it would take my whole day and 3 dictionnaries, so you'll have to consider I'm speechless, J. o_o

----------


## J.Edward

> Shagrim is my place.... always wanted to live "beyond the clouds" .
> 
> This is beautiful John. even if you were thinking of making it differently at the beginning, it turnd out splendid. Let's not forget the border here, which is pack with absolute awesomeness


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 
Shagrim would have a hell of a view.  :Wink: 



> Obys is for me : I would never be tired to see that clouds everyday. 
> There is so much I love in this map that it would take my whole day and 3 dictionnaries, so you'll have to consider I'm speechless, J. o_o


Thank you Beee  :Smile: 
Obys does sort of have the best of both worlds.
Open views of the cloudscape and also a clear view down to the plain of maze.
This was a fun and surprising map to work on. I love when a work is more like a discovery.
Like going on an adventure where you're not sure where you'll end up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ilanthar

Personally, I would opt the precise spot the cartographer chose. It's clearly the place to be if you want to see the whole picture  :Razz: .

----------


## J.Edward

> Personally, I would opt the precise spot the cartographer chose. It's clearly the place to be if you want to see the whole picture .


Well, now you've done it... How can we know where the cartographer was without a map or scene image ?  :Surprised:   :Question:   :Razz:

----------


## Mouse

Selfie!  :Razz: 

We've got to get you to draw a selfie so we can find the spot.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

* manages to stop staring at this long enough to make a comment *

Excellent as usual, sir. The coloring worked out well IMHO and I think this is a cool perspective. Would love to see what you could do with a "city" on the face of a cliff.

----------


## onez

It looks great John! Very imaginative.
Love it!

----------


## aeshnidae

I adore everything about this. It's as beautiful to look at as a whole, and also beautiful when zoomed in. The borders are probably my favorite part but the whole thing is just a pleasure to look at.

----------


## kacey

How do you come up with this stuff, it’s really crazy to look at, almost mesmerizing but mostly crazy and super awesome as always.

----------


## J.Edward

> Selfie! 
> 
> We've got to get you to draw a selfie so we can find the spot.


hehe  :Razz:  I'm no Rembrandt ;P



> * manages to stop staring at this long enough to make a comment *
> 
> Excellent as usual, sir. The coloring worked out well IMHO and I think this is a cool perspective. Would love to see what you could do with a "city" on the face of a cliff.


Thanks Greason  :Smile: 
That would be an interesting challenge.
I may try that when I have time.



> It looks great John! Very imaginative.
> Love it!


Thanks Filippo  :Smile: 



> I adore everything about this. It's as beautiful to look at as a whole, and also beautiful when zoomed in. The borders are probably my favorite part but the whole thing is just a pleasure to look at.


Thank you Jen  :Smile: 



> How do you come up with this stuff, it’s really crazy to look at, almost mesmerizing but mostly crazy and super awesome as always.


Thanks Kacey  :Smile: 
This one was definitely an odd surprise for me.
It's not quite what I originally envisioned either.

----------


## Bogie

Crazy interesting, and the coloring is wonderful!

----------


## J.Edward

> Crazy interesting, and the coloring is wonderful!


Thanks Bogie  :Smile:

----------


## AzureWings

I kept meaning to post how amazed I was at this one earlier but didn't quite get around to putting my words to print. This is spectacular. I've always been fascinated by worlds that incorporate a conceptual ascension into their very structure. The cities are amazing and the 'lands' are amazing. The subtly Eastern feel in the names and style combines well with the themes of upwards unto enlightenment (at least given the biases in fictional media I've picked up over the years  :Razz: ).

I can't help but want to think I'd like to live in Shagrim, overlooking the clouds of Halazhpa, but that wars with the desire this map sparks in me to move ever upwards.

----------


## J.Edward

> I kept meaning to post how amazed I was at this one earlier but didn't quite get around to putting my words to print. This is spectacular. I've always been fascinated by worlds that incorporate a conceptual ascension into their very structure. The cities are amazing and the 'lands' are amazing. The subtly Eastern feel in the names and style combines well with the themes of upwards unto enlightenment (at least given the biases in fictional media I've picked up over the years ).
> 
> I can't help but want to think I'd like to live in Shagrim, overlooking the clouds of Halazhpa, but that wars with the desire this map sparks in me to move ever upwards.


Thank you Azure  :Very Happy: 
I know what you mean. I liked the idea of being in the clouds but thought I might go to Rudhis, to look upon the burning truth....
But then something whispered.. what lies out there in Ythene? Out in the Night, the dark beyond?
There is a desire to live in the familiar. Maybe Near a border or horizon.. near change, but not in it.
That is safe. But to go beyond... see what is beyond the horizon, what is not yet visible...
That is sort of scary and yet still tantalizing.  :Smile:

----------

